# I miss BROCK LESNAR... do you?



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

common. the ufc isn't the same without him. is he the best heavy weight fighter? no. but you cant deny that he made the ufc far more entertaining. would love to see him and overeem square off.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't miss him that much. Chael makes it work for me entertainment wise


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

There are a lot of matchups I would have liked to see.

JDS
Big Foot
Roy Nelson
Crocop
Gonzaga
Struve
Barnett
Fedor

and yes...MIR III. When people talk about bad blood. There is no doubt both fighters wanted to hurt each other badly.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

But seriously.

I sadistically enjoyed his losses. Good riddance.



malice said:


> common. the ufc isn't the same without him. is he the best heavy weight fighter? no. but you cant deny that he made the ufc far more entertaining.* would love to see him and overeem square off.*


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Don't miss him at all. He was arrogant and wasn't a very good fighter.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

I do. Dude had a personality, and not in the typical WWE way which a lot of people hate him for but others like Sonnen are actually more guilty of. 

Was also a great fighter and achieved so much for having so little experience.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hmm... kind of but not really. 

He wasn't the same after the diverticulitis. Not that I think he would have held on to that title for much longer but he clearly never fully recovered from his disease. Retiring was probably the best decision for him.


----------



## Maazisrock (Sep 22, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Hmm... kind of but not really.
> 
> He wasn't the same after the diverticulitis. Not that I think he would have held on to that title for much longer but he clearly never fully recovered from his disease. Retiring was probably the best decision for him.





Liddellianenko said:


> I do. Dude had a personality, and not in the typical WWE way which a lot of people hate him for but others like Sonnen are actually more guilty of.
> 
> Was also a great fighter and achieved so much for having so little experience.


This. I miss him.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's interesting because the first time I seen em on WWE I was like man...he's an absolute beast of a monster. IMO not a true MMA fighter although an anomaly. He demonstrated that in modern MMA still, athleticism and brute strength can get you pretty far. Imagine if he was a black belt in BJJ. Problems is all I can say. 

All in all I'm glad The Reem took care of em though. That was the match up I wanted to see VERY BADLY along with Fedor. How would Brock fare against someone his own size. Well, we got our answer. 

To answer the OPs question. One guy would love to fight em and that's Frank Mir. He's going to have to spend the rest of his days knowing Brock got the last laugh.

Now we got Batista.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

His career was just like sex with me - Fast, furious and nobody really appreciates it once it's done 

On a serious note, I miss the feel of his fights because it was a big deal. He also accomplished a lot in a short amount of time, though the division was kinda thin back then.

I won't miss his personality though


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> His career was just like sex with me - Fast, furious and nobody really appreciates it once it's done


Fast, furious, and riddled with disease? :thumb02:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh yeah - lot's of disease, forgot about disease... Damn you for making my joke better!


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

There are few fighters where I genuinely count down the days to their fights. Brock was one of them. Can't deny you were all excited to see him in the octagon!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I like Brock and the fact that he brought the HW division back. Part of it was timing, who knew he would show up around the same time of then unknowns Carwin, Cain, JDS, Struve, etc? At the same time, without someone as polarizing and visually intimidating the HW division may not get it's credit. To a lot of casual/average fans, seeing Lesnar get beat by Cain sent a message of how bad that man really is. It places some perspective on skills vs size.

Also I was a fan of Lesnar and the fact that he made Mir's face look like he was in a second motorcycle accident.

EDIT: I wouldn't say I miss him, I appreciated him and what he did while he was in the UFC.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

I think Brock had done what he could do and wasn't going any further, save some scraps with the middle tier of the heavyweight division. But what would have been the appeal?
Both for Brock and for the fans, he's the guy that needs to be at the top or near the top.

I still think if Brock had started MMA training after he got out of college, he would have been an absolute beast and might have reigned or been near the top for a long time.

Oh, so I guess I don't 'miss him', to be fair, he didn't have enough fights for me develop that sort of clingy relationship.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

I can tell you this much, Zuffa misses him. A heavyweight showman, with a monstrous physique always draws. It helps to have some talent as well. Such as, effective strength, decent takedowns, and some nice caveman ground and pound.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I had my fill of him. He was cool. But he was highly overrated. 

I don't see how he was that entertaining? I mean other than the 2nd Mir fight where he went nuts afterwards what really did he do? He went to hunt in the woods for months. Sat in a hospital bed for months. And we hardly heard from him. He showed up to the Cain and Reem fights and got manhandled. As he said nothing. He wasn't that entertaining.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

_CaptainRon said:


> I can tell you this much, Zuffa misses him. A heavyweight showman, with a monstrous physique always draws. It helps to have some talent as well. Such as, effective strength, decent takedowns, and some nice caveman ground and pound.


Don't forget his signature move


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I would have to say I do. He made a lot of interesting fights. Sure his standup was laughable and he hated getting hit, but he was such a monster wrestler he was still hard to deal with. 

I couldn't care less if he would never hold the belt again, he would still make the division more interesting.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think the division is more interesting than it has ever been. And better than it has ever been.

JDS, Cain, Overeem, Cormier, Werdum, Big Nog, Struve, Hunt, Roy, Barnett maybe, Bigfoot, Mir, possibly Jon Jones moving up.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I think the division is more interesting than it has ever been. And better than it has ever been.
> 
> JDS, Cain, Overeem, Cormier, Werdum, Big Nog, Struve, Hunt, Roy, Barnett maybe, Bigfoot, Mir, possibly Jon Jones moving up.


I definitely think its the best it ever has been. I'm just saying he would still have some very interesting fights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

How can you not? I don't see other Heavyweights do flying knees and shit.

Brocktober Forever, pre-illness Brock stomps Overeem and Cain.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Not really. He was a polarizing and entertaining guy and I'm sure Dana misses him because he could've contributed a lot of profit for the UFC in the future. But even in that aspect, that void has pretty much been filled by Chael Sonnen.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

no. im grateful that he is gone, he was the equivalent of having randleman as ufc hw champion


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

usernamewoman said:


> no. im grateful that he is gone, he was the equivalent of having randleman as ufc hw champion


Why does it matter? If they win the belt they win the belt.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I miss Brock. Every Lesnar fight was an event worth watching. His fights were all entertaining as ****, he's an entertaining personality, and a hell of a fighter. Sure, it turned out he didn't take being punched in the face very well, but he was getting punched in the face by savages like Carwin, Velasquez and Overeem. I don't think anyone would enjoy being punched by those 3. Yet, despite his flaws, he still recorded dominant wins over Herring, Mir, Couture and a superb come from behind win over Carwin. I was a fan, still am a fan, and would definitely pay attention if he came back!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes and no. I thought he was awesome until I stopped being in denial that he can't really fight, at least not to the elite UFC level. I did like him a lot when he first jumped on the scene though.

If he came back I'd still root for him, but I'd adjust my expectations.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

I would have liked to see Brock continue fighting mma. There are only a handful of HW's that could beat him.

I actually met Brock recently. He was in Calgary for a promotional event and stopped by our office. Super nice guy.

The reality though is Brock doesn't love fighting. It was a job for him and once he made some $$$ and realized he would only be the 4th or 5th best HW his interest was gone.

I won't be surprised though if we see Brock come back for a big $$$ fight at some point. I also won't be surprised if we never see Brock in the octagon again.

It is what it is.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Still bums me out that we didn't get to see him face JDS, I'm pretty sure JDS would've won but still... Interesting fight


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I wouldn't mind having him back in the UFC but only if he shows up to get paid and fight not just to get paid which is what I think he did in the Reem fight. I mean really who thought he could beat Reem standing? but thats what he tried to do besides one half hearted takedown.

Oh and if they could magically make it so he had never got sick that would help to.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Of course. He is the most must-see fighter in the history of the sport, the numbers don't lie. His fights got more hype than anyone else, and he never had a boring fight. It's a shame that we only got a few years out of him, and half of it was when he was internally sick. But he tried something new, put on great shows, made money for himself, won the heavyweight title, and is in a happy place now.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

I probably miss him more than anyone on the forum. I loved his work and showmanship..if he had only came when he got out of college, he would have been unstoppable for years


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I hate to say it but i do miss the big gorilla.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Definitely miss seeing him. No one in MMA electrifies an arena like can.

I've been intrigued by the guy ever since I saw him wrestle in college, the guy is just a freak specimen, it's a shame he didn't eat healthier because he was never the same after the disease.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Cant say im fussed about him either way, before when i saw him as a threat to anyone in the world i cared.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah man, he would never have got the title back but he'd be a much much better version of Mir (I mean in standing and opponent level, not style obviously ).


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't miss him one bit. Good riddance! The only reason I ever watched him fight was to see him get beat up. And those last three fights of his were great for that!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I hate the guy, but I wouldn't complain to having him fight again. Only gives us more great HW fights.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Yeah I miss him. Interesting to see the comments seem to be almost 50/50. A poll would of been good. 

As for Brock, yeah he got a kicking in his last 2 fights but he was a draw. He had a certain charisma that draws fans and I don't believe any other HW can match him for that. 

Got to echo Fedornumber1!s comment. IMAGINE if this dude came straight in to MMA from college. Jits would come easy to him and he would have had since 2000 (that right?) to develop his stand up skills. Pretty sure dude would be HW king right now.


----------



## Suarez-PSL (Mar 16, 2011)

Ive got nothing but respect for what the man was able to achieve in such a short time, not just in the UFC, but in MMA in general. I dont however miss him all that much. Personalities like his are a dime a dozen. Big loud mouth confident fighters. Yea never heard that before.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I miss watching him get his ass beat and would love for more fighters to get a chance to prove how overrated he was. I really wish he didn't have that injury so I would have to hear that weak ass excuse. Brock at his peak right now couldn't crack the top 10. I can't beleive all the people that bought the hype, even harder to beleive people still by the hype post being exposed.


----------



## Judoka82 (Nov 27, 2012)

At first I hate him so badly, but than I realized win or loose I always enjoyed the fight. So in that regard I found an appreciation for him and do miss him.

Its always fun to see how people can handle his size and brings out the true martial artists.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Rygu said:


> Don't miss him at all. He was arrogant and wasn't a very good fighter.


Exactly my thoughts. (although I was a supporter in the very beginning - then I saw what he was really like...)


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

usernamewoman said:


> no. im grateful that he is gone, he was the equivalent of having randleman as ufc hw champion


I don`t understand this post. 

Prime Randleman was awesome.

Dude smashed people's heads in in Brazil, The USA and Japan. Definition of a warrior


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

He wasn't a complete fighter by any means. But he was so powerful and explosive when it came to wrestling that he could beat a lot of fighters that could be considered better than him.

He would never hold a belt again, but he would still beat a lot of fighters in the HW division. As long as he can come in 100%.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

As personality went in the begining, a big NO for his arrogance and dirty mouth. However I am to believe we're suppose to get better every day, each one at its own pace, so I think the hard ride he had through illness already showed a great change in his attitude lately. 
Fighting wise, how not enjoy his presence in the cage. Leaving skill set aside (not completely, for he is a skilled wrestler), only his phisical strenth and speed for his size would still pose a big challenge for any HW today. Imagine if he learn other aspects of the game? Interesting.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I miss BROCK LESNAR......	12-11-2012 04:16 AM	Troll on Bro! Enjoy your neg reps because they will be many! 


Who did this? at least leave your name. I wasn't trolling lol


That's cool rep bar means nothing


----------



## Maladroit (Feb 9, 2012)

Maybe he'd still be around if Overeem hadn't fled to Europe to avoid being caught cheating.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Brock Lesnar is the reason I started watching MMA so I can't really say anything too bad about the guy.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I miss watching him get his ass beat and would love for more fighters to get a chance to prove how overrated he was. I really wish he didn't have that injury so I would have to hear that weak ass excuse. Brock at his peak right now couldn't crack the top 10. I can't beleive all the people that bought the hype, even harder to beleive people still by the hype post being exposed.


Brock at his peak was a champion and diverticulitus isn't a weak ass excuse btw. I can understand you not liking the man but he lost to Cain and Overeem, not exactly scrubs.

Why don't you post the ten mythical fighters that would beat him.Pheelgood hates him more than you ever will and he'd never claim he's not top ten.

Edit: You sound like a butthurt ***** that got his ass kicked in school by gentleman bigger and more athletic than you. Brock was a beast and proved it.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rusty said:


> Brock at his peak was a champion and diverticulitus isn't a weak ass excuse btw. I can understand you not liking the man but he lost to Cain and Overeem, not exactly scrubs.
> 
> Why don't you post the ten mythical fighters that would beat him.Pheelgood hates him more than you ever will and he'd never claim he's not top ten.
> 
> Edit: You sound like a butthurt ***** that got his ass kicked in school by gentleman bigger and more athletic than you. Brock was a beast and proved it.


I can't come up with ten mythical fighters that would beat him. But here's a few.

Healthy shogun
Prime Fedor
Chuck with a chin
Motivated BJ
Broke Fitch

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I miss how passionate people got when discussing Lesnar. Few fighters ignite that kinda response.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I enjoyed the Overeem and Cain fights.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> I enjoyed the Overeem and Cain fights.


oh well that's mean spirited os, my motto is start a day with a smile and you'll end a day with a smile


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> I can't come up with ten mythical fighters that would beat him. But here's a few.
> 
> Healthy shogun
> Prime Fedor
> ...


- Old Vitor
- Full Camp Weidman
- Pre-Serra GSP
- Cyclops Rumble


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

To me, Lesnar could never take a punch. His disease changes nothing. Carwin would smash Lesnar like he did in the first all the time, Velasquez and Overeem too. He didnt look different in any of them than he would have anyways imo. He never faced strikers like them before and wouldnt be able to handle them, with the exception of the Carwin fight, anytime in his career. He was a great wrestler, shown by dominating Mir and he had really heavy hands. He won the UFC title and defended it against legitimate opponents. Lesnar deserves the respect he gets, but dont take away the good wins and put it down to his illness.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Do I miss Brock Lesnar? Yes and No. He was originally brought in by Dana just so he can pull in some of the WWE crowd. He was given a title shot despite being 1-1 in the UFC and his post fight speech after his fight with Mir was less then inspiring. All of these things made me hate him. But on the other hand I can respect all that he has accomplished in the short amount of time he had in MMA. Not only did he prove himself to be a decent fighter but he became champion and had 1 successful title defense.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Bonnar426 said:


> Do I miss Brock Lesnar? Yes and No. He was originally brought in by Dana just so he can pull in some of the WWE crowd. He was given a title shot despite being 1-1 in the UFC and his post fight speech after his fight with Mir was less then inspiring. All of these things made me hate him. But on the other hand I can respect all that he has accomplished in the short amount of time he had in MMA. Not only did he prove himself to be a decent fighter but he became champion and had 1 successful title defense.


2 defenses


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

:laugh:


UFC_OWNS said:


> 2 defenses


I meant to write that. I just wanted to see if anyone was paying attention. Good Job.:thumb02: 

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Shit.:shame01:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Bonnar426 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I meant to write that. I just wanted to see if anyone was paying attention. Good Job.:thumb02:
> 
> ...


heh, the overeem fight was like watching a scared puppy in a big gorilla suit vs a real gorilla, very depressing a great marketer and draw going down without any fight in him.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

He did beat an old past the hill Couture to get the title, then defended against Mir (which from his debut) proved a desirable match-up. Then nearly lost his next to someone who had never went past the first round and only lost due to gassing. He wasn't ever anything special. When he fought against people that that were his size and more skilled he got dominated! He had no legacy and really wasn't ever that good, he just used his considerable size advantage to win a couple fights. I quite frankly I'm happy to see him go cause he wasn't that good, and only provided (what Dana called) freak show match ups against lesser or underweight fighters.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

Nope. Don't miss him at all, and this is coming from someone who is and was a fan of a lot of his work in the UFC.

I'm not a Brock hater at all.

But the fact is, once someone punched him in his mouth he realized real quick he didn't want to be a UFC fighter. His next few fights after that were him collecting a pay check and surrendering the moment someone stood up to him.

Given that is pretty much indisputable, there's nothing to miss. He was what he was. He came in, he did some things, he had some exciting fights, then he wilted, then he caved, now he's gone.


----------



## loldanalol (Dec 20, 2012)

*somehow*

I don't think he wants to fight overeem again. although i'd love to see it!


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

He was fun while he was here, I enjoyed his fights, I think he pretty much had ran his course when he lost to seem, I kinda miss him I guess but I dont think he had much left to keep me interested..


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Don't miss him at all.

He was highly over-rated, and happened to come into the UFC when the HW division was in shambles, and was able to win the belt because of his size and wrestling. If he came in the UFC now (or even 1 year ago), he wouldn't win the belt. He just doesn't have the skill level to compete at the top level of the sport. 

If his career wasn't fast tracked by Dana he may have never won the belt either. Once the blueprint on Brock was known (that he doesn't react well to being hit), his career went downhill pretty quick. If he had to take a few more fights on his way up, that blueprint may have come out a lot sooner than it did. Brock was able to use his size and wrestling over physically weaker and smaller opponents at the start of his career. Once he started fighting bigger guys that could stop his takedowns and he had to stand (Carwin, Velasquez, Overeem) it was clear how bad his stand-up was.

He never deserved his title shot, and while recently we've seen a number of undeserved title shots, I don't recall nearly as many back in the "pre-UFC 100" days. Mir beat Lesnar at UFC 81 vis submission. Lesnar beat Herring at 87, and gets a title shot at 91, while Mir was sidelined from his win at 81 until 92 -- the event after Lesnar was basically handed the title from an aging Couture. 

Beyond that, I just don't like his personality. He's cocky, thought he was better than everyone, and was a sore loser. I thought his UFC 100 interview was bad for the sport, and just found him to be a genrally unlikeable guy.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Brock was a beast before diverticulitis, and that ruined his career, he was never the same after it.


----------



## loldanalol (Dec 20, 2012)

*or cain*



loldanalol said:


> I don't think he wants to fight overeem again. although i'd love to see it!


irewatched the overeem and cain fight. 
cain really manhandled him. beatdown.


----------

